# استفسار تشغيل مولد الكهرباء على الغاز بدل من البنزين



## اوكسيد الاسى (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

كيف يمكن تشغيل مولد الكهرباء يعمل على البنزين وجعله يعمل على الغاز 
ارجو التفصيل 
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## magdy2006 (7 فبراير 2012)

اخى فى الله توجد عدة طرق للتشغيل على الغاز من التقليدى والتحكم فى السرعة غير دقيق وطرق اخرى تكون دقيقة واشهرها استخدام ادوات ومعدات تحويل السيارات للعمل على الغاز وتركبها على المولد وتوصل خزان الغاز او الاسطوانه


----------

